# عروض خاصة مؤسسة سامي الانصاري للمقاولات العامة



## مؤسسة سامي الانصاري (12 يونيو 2013)

مؤسسة سامي الانصاري للمقاولات العامة 







توريد كافة انواع الطوب الاحمر والخرساني 
وتوريد مواد البناء بطحة - خرسانة - ردميات

[email protected] :ايميل


مؤسسة سامي الانصاري للمقاولات العامة

توريد كافة انواع الطوب الاحمر والخرساني
وتوريد مواد البناء بطحة - خرسانة - ردميات

مكة المكرمة - الجموم - النقابة

ت: 025944785 - ج: 0567103213 - 0566711355

نغطي كل الجموم
الشامية - ابوشعيب - هدي الشام - مدركة - الجبل - النقابة
​


----------

